# KW's NEW DDC Coilovers with iSuspension App for your M3!!!



## eas (Jan 7, 2009)

KW Germany has just forwarded us information on their newest coilovers to hit the market, with Dynamic Dampening Control (DDC) for the M3 and 1M platforms!

*New generation of adaptive coilovers now available! *





Three modes driving pleasure and the opportunity to adjust the damper characteristics via iPhone, this is what the KW DDC ECU coilover kit makes possible. With the free KW DDC App, the dampers can individually be configured via an iPhone, iPad or an iPod touch. For the secured WiFi-connection to the suspension control unit, only an optional W-LAN module is required. The KW DCC ECU coilover kit allows a continuous lowering of up to 40 mm within the German TÜV-tested adjustment range.

Until recently, owners of a BMW M3 (E90, E92, E93) with the optional factory equipment EDC (Electronic Damper Control) had to dispense the comfort features of a adaptive damper control system when installing a coilover kit. "With our KW DDC ECU, a M3 cannot only be lowered", says Johannes Wacker, Product Manager at KW automotive. "The KW DDC ECU is a coilover kit with electronic damping control." With the modes "Comfort", "Sport" and "Sport+", the M3 can be adjusted perfectly to the road conditions and driving style. "In addition, the driver can easily configure up to five different damper setups via iPhone or other devices, which are compatible with our DDC App. Currently, the KW DDC App for iPhone, iPad and iPod touch are available for free at the Apple App store. Independently of the front and rear axle, it allows to continuously adjust the characteristics of the dampers within the KW-safety requirements for the BMW M3. So the perfect individual setup for the KW DDC ECU coilover kit can be adjusted either from the maximum "Comfort"-setup with a very soft damping (displayed in the App as 0%) up to "Sport+" damper setup (displayed in the App as 100%). For the secured WiFi-communication between KW DDC control unit and Smartphone, an optional available W-LAN module is required. Up to five own setups can be stored with the KW DDC App and afterwards shared with friends by email.

While developing the adaptive KW DDC ECU coilover kit, the "Comfort"-mode was in focus. In the "Comfort" mode, the KW damper characteristic convince with a comfort oriented setup. Additionally the KW DDC control unit is able to read the vehicle data while driving the car, and it automatically adjusts the damping characteristics to the driving speed. In the "Sport" mode, the dampers work harmonically, while in "Sport+" mode, it allows a dynamic agility with a strong directness. In case of a technical defect, the KW DDC ECU coilover kit turns automatically into a mechanical failsafe-mode; a proportional valve immediately regulates into a neutral middle position and the dampers keep on working in the KW basic setup. Therefore all eventualities and user mistakes are defused.

With the KW DDC ECU coilover kit, a continuous lowering within the TÜV tested adjustment range of 10 - 40 mm at the front axle and 5 - 35 mm at the rear axle is possible. When installing the KW DDC ECU coilover kit, the original strut will be replaced by a complete mounted KW coilover strut in "inox line" stainless steel finish. The KW DDC ECU "iPhone Suspension" is available BMW M3 models with and without the optional factory equipment.



In the next few months, KW automotive will develop and launch further innovative suspension solutions with Smartphone compatibility for the product family KW iSuspension. We'll keep you posted as more information is released about this kit!

If you want to play with the app ahead of time, you can download the *FREE* iSuspension app at the iTunes App Store, or at this direct link: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/kw-ddc-ecu/id482049019?mt=8


----------



## [email protected] (May 1, 2012)

Looks sooo bad ass


----------



## kai520taipei (Jun 27, 2011)

Is it working for 1999 M roadster z3?


----------

